
When you code, write down everything - signa11
https://swizec.com/blog/write-down-everything/swizec/8851
======
oldmancoyote
At an age of 72 I find that writing down my thought processes when I'm
programming or debugging is of huge benefit. Holding a Q and A session with
myself that echos each thought as it appears works best. In a crude sort of
way I think it halves the time to accomplish a goal. I don't think it's just
because I suffer the effects of aging. I wish I had started younger.

